# crossato



## Maria_del_Valle

¿Qué significa en términos deportivos "crossato"?


----------



## gatogab

> "crossato"


Dal verbo To cross. Nel calcio è quando un giocatore lancia la palla ad un altro che si trova lontano e "cruza el campo" (across).
Boh!

gg


----------



## fer1975

Normalmente significa lanzar la pelota desde una banda del césped hacia el a'rea de penalty en una situacio'n de ataque.


----------



## Antpax

fer1975 said:


> Normalmente significa lanzar la pelota desde una banda del césped hacia el a'rea de penalty en una situacio'n de ataque.


 
Hola:

Por aquí, a eso lo llamamos "colgar el balón (al área)". 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## gatogab

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Por aquí, a eso lo llamamos "colgar el balón (al área)".
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


La jerga periodistica deportiva italiana usa mucho el "englital": italianiza el inglés.

Hola Ant.


gg



> Normalmente significa lanzar la pelota desde una banda del césped hacia el a'rea de penalty en una situacio'n de ataque.


¿No se llama 'assist"?


----------



## 0scar

Significa _cruzado_


----------



## fer1975

gatogab said:


> La jerga periodistica deportiva italiana usa mucho el "englital": italianiza el inglés.
> 
> Hola Ant.
> 
> 
> gg
> 
> 
> ¿No se llama 'assist"?


Se llama *cross *o *traversone *si queremos usar una palabra italiana en vez del "englital" como lo llama Gatogab *. *
Assist es ma's genérico.


----------



## gatogab

fer1975 said:


> Se llama *cross. *Assist es ma's genérico.


MUchas gracias.
gg


----------



## Schenker

Crossare = cross = traversone = *"centro"* = enviar el balón desde el costado del campo hacia el centro (en la zona cercana al área contraria).

Assist = asistencia = pase (de) gol


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

No quería pero venga...os cuento la jugada para que me la describáis.
"...ha preso la palla dal portiere,me l'ha passata a metá campo ed io, ispirato non so da quale divinità, ho scartato tre avversari, ho passato la palla sulla fascia a un compagno, il quale ha crossato al centro e io, staccandomi da terra in un ...."


----------



## gatogab

Schenker said:


> Crossare = cross = traversone = *"centro"* = enviar el balón desde el costado del campo hacia el centro (en la zona cercana al área contraria).
> 
> Assist = asistencia = pase (de) gol


Gracias  Shenker

gg


----------



## fer1975

El guardameta me lanza la pelota en el mediocampo, regateo tres contrincantes, tiro la pelota a un compañero que desde el costado lanza el balón en el centro del área de penalty donde me elevo y con una chilena espectacular...


----------



## gatogab

> área de penalty ....El guardameta


Recuerdo que una vez se llamaba "área chica".
Y "arquero"
Hago saber que no sigo para nada este juego.


----------



## fer1975

gatogab said:


> Recuerdo que una vez se llamaba "área chica".
> Hago saber que no sigo para nada este juego.


El área chica es la que mide unos 5 metros de largo y está en el interior del área de penalty (o de castigo) que mide 16 metros de largo.


----------



## Antpax

gatogab said:


> Recuerdo que una vez se llamaba "área chica".
> Y "arquero"
> Hago saber que no sigo para nada este juego.



Hola Gato:

Va por zonas. En España decimos guardameta, o más común, portero y área pequeña y por otras zonas de Latinoamérica se dice como tú dices.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## fer1975

Antpax said:


> Hola Gato:
> 
> Va por zonas. En España decimos guardameta, o más común, portero y área pequeña y por otras zonas de Latinoamérica se dice como tú dices.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


Agregaría _cancerbero _a tu lista de sinónimos de la palabra portero.


----------



## Antpax

fer1975 said:


> Agregaría _cancerbero _a tu lista de sinónimos de la palabra portero.



Cierto.


----------



## gatogab

Antpax said:


> Cierto.


El radiocronista decía que el defensor que contrastaba la acción de un delantero adversario, era su "celoso cancerbero"
Y habían dos áreas que se llamaban Área Grande y Área hica. En la chica había que tener cuidado por los penales.
Era todo en castellano lo que narraba el radiocronista.
Por eso ahora no entiendo cuando me hablan de fútbol.
gg


----------

